# cat needs a new home urgently



## jayne221 (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi all my sister is looking for a loving home for her female cat very friendly just needs a loving caring home..my sister as just been diagnosed with a terminal illness and cannot cope with her cat any longer.can anyone help?thank you


----------



## jayne221 (Mar 10, 2016)

jayne221 said:


> Hi all my sister is looking for a loving home for her female cat very friendly just needs a loving caring home..my sister as just been diagnosed with a terminal illness and cannot cope with her cat any longer.can anyone help?thank you


MEANT TO SAY SHE IS IN BIRMINGHAM.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

One of our members runs a wonderful rescue in the midlands so you could ask if she has space
https://www.facebook.com/The-ARC-the-ashmore-rescue-for-cats-610309825673191/?fref=ts


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Nothing heard but I hope the OP has acted on the advice given or found somewhere for this lovely cat.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

@Charity: it's always the ''urgent'' and ''desperate'' ones who seem to post once then go off radar.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Calvine said:


> @Charity: it's always the ''urgent'' and ''desperate'' ones who seem to post once then go off radar.


Possibly in their urgency they post on numerous forums, facebook, etc and contact rescues, rather than relying on just one post. Then when they get sorted there are too many to update, or they forget where they've posted in the first place. Hope the cat got a nice home anyway, sad circumstances.


----------

